# Coat, Too high protein?



## Weten2 (Jan 2, 2010)

We show Havanese which are around 10-12 lb. lap dogs with long double coats. Our very successful breeder says too high of protein content in dry kibble will fry coats and make them brittle. I've heard this in the past and don't know if it is myth or truth. I'm not sure which form of Wellness she uses. In reading most people recommend the Core type, however it is 34-36% protein.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

i have always had Chow Chows and Lhasa Apsos (should be similar haircoats to the Havanese I think). I currently feed Orijen and Evo to my Chow Chow and Evo to my Lhasa Apso. The Lhasa has a salmon allergy so can't have the Orijen. 

I think you will find most people here who feed a high protein, grain free kibble have no problems at all with the coat quality on their dogs. Since I have started switching my Lhasa over to Evo, her coat is getting softer and softer and her skin problems are starting to improve. My male Chow has been raised on Orijen and Evo and he has no coat issues at all unless you count blowing his puppy coat all at once all over our motor home!


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

My Saint Bernard eats Orijen or Evo and his coat is shiny and as soft as rabbit fur! I would think higher protein would actually be good for the coat.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

This is funny because another member here recently posted a thread about how whenever she feeds her dog a food with higher protein, she can tell almost immediately because his coat gets shinier! My dogs are on a raw diet and their coats are amazing, so I don't think there's any truth to that rumor!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Weten2 said:


> We show Havanese which are around 10-12 lb. lap dogs with long double coats. Our very successful breeder says too high of protein content in dry kibble will fry coats and make them brittle. I've heard this in the past and don't know if it is myth or truth. I'm not sure which form of Wellness she uses. In reading most people recommend the Core type, however it is 34-36% protein.
> Thanks for your help.


Considering that women are encouraged to eat higher protein diets if they want shiny hair and longer, better fingernails, I don't think that is true at all. Sounds like an Urban Myth to me. 

Zio's coat is always beautiful & shiny, which I attribute to the high protein level of the EVO Large Bites we feed him. It's 43% protein (probably the highest dry food we found).


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

That doesn't make since. 

Hair is made of protein. So depriving a dog of protein would decrease the strength of hair.

Not too mention that, since dogs process proteins similarly to how we use carbs, you can't feed a dog too much protein.


----------



## goujon (Feb 10, 2010)

Foods high in protein are usually proportionately high in fats also. It's the fats, especially the Omega 3's that make for a healthy skin and coat. The lower the ratio of Omega 6 to Omega 3 the better. I use Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato which has a ratio of 2.3 to 1.


----------

